# WAC Flex Rail 1



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Got my ass handed me today trying to bend 8' section of flex rail 1 .Made a jig with 24" radius.The rail had too much springback.Anybody work with this product before? If so how did you bend it to keep its shape.WAC wasnt much help say its field bendable but do offer a bending tool for $288.00.8 foot section of the rail is $111.00.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

dogleg said:


> Got my ass handed me today trying to bend 8' section of flex rail 1 .Made a jig with 24" radius.The rail had too much springback.Anybody work with this product before? If so how did you bend it to keep its shape.WAC wasnt much help say its field bendable but do offer a bending tool for $288.00.8 foot section of the rail is $111.00.


.
2 foot radius will have quite a bit of spring back.
I learned to double up the number of stand-offs, and that helped a lot


----------

